# Blocking IPs



## gtaxio (Mar 11, 2017)

TechSupport,

I have a question. Is there a surefire way of blocking an IP address that's non-existent, leads to nowhere, and possibly can't be blocked via the hostfile?

Right now, I have a website that I'm trying to block for my own good. Here's where it gets trickier.

I did the hostfile modification, adding 127.0.0.1 then the website's link, both in www. and the website. I tried to close the website, typed it in, and eventually found it coming back up again.

Second, I made a redirect to icanhas.cheezburger.com, a LOL site where funnies are found. The redirect did not work.

Third, I decided to ping the website where it gets even more odd. It returns the 127.0.0.1 and does not provide its actual IP address. What's even more stranger is that it returns messenger.com, an actual Facebook website designed to communicate between others on Messenger.

I downloaded an extension from Chrome and ran a ping on the website. It came up with two NS records, one MX record, and one SOA record but no AAAA record. While I did attempt to block the specified IP address in the A record, it does nothing. It continues to show up the website after I've logged in the website.

Fourth, after figuring I could block the website via its IP address, I ran a nslookup command on CMD prompt and typed in the IP address. It returned a statement saying the IP address does not exist.

I am thinking someone must have taken elaborate pains to keep that site up and running. Is there any chance of blocking the website? If I could know specific techniques and how to block websites like these, it would sure make my day easier.

So far, as I know, some websites refuse to be shut down the day I modify the hostfile. After a few days, the hostfile is updated and I eventually find the website blocked. 

My second question is, what is causing the type of websites to continue to creep up in the websearch if I have blocked a plethora of sites? Is it the robot or search engine pooling up "recent non-blocked sites", making them appear, and removing those that were blocked?


----------



## GentleArrow (Aug 10, 2015)

last question first:
Search engines don't know of your restrictions and will only present what they know about. Your restrictions don't affect what they present to you.

"Third, I decided to ping the website where it gets even more odd. It returns the 127.0.0.1 and does not provide its actual IP address."

Um didn't you state you put that web site redirected to the loopback address in your hosts file? Host file entry appears to be working.

you never mentioned what site. Please do so.


----------

